# First



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You came through with the carving forum. Thank you. It might be enough to get me started carving again.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> You came through with the carving forum. Thank you. It might be enough to get me started carving again.


I am finding myself more and more interested in it.

I'm checking out the possibility of taking some classes here locally.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the section :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

There is not much that is more relaxing than to go camping and sit around a good campfire and whittle and wood carve. Walking in the woods and finding twisted sticks to carve mountain men faces on, that is just fun.

Carving wooden kitchen utensils is fun also, love carving spoons and such.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> There is not much that is more relaxing than to go camping and sit around a good campfire and whittle and wood carve. Walking in the woods and finding twisted sticks to carve mountain men faces on, that is just fun.
> 
> Carving wooden kitchen utensils is fun also, love carving spoons and such.


That is exactly what I had in mind. 

I love camping and it seemed like a perfect mix.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> There is not much that is more relaxing than to go camping and sit around a good campfire and whittle and wood carve. Walking in the woods and finding twisted sticks to carve mountain men faces on, that is just fun.
> 
> Carving wooden kitchen utensils is fun also, love carving spoons and such.


That's funny, I never found it relaxing. Once I got started on it I was driven. Sometimes I would come home from work and after getting something to eat would start carving. First thing you know it would be one or two o'clock in the morning and I never knew where the time went. Had to go to work to get some rest. 

I got in trouble a few times too using a mallet as I was living in an appartment for a while and using the dining room table for a bench. Neighbors weren't too happy. The project turned into the headboard for my bed made from walnut.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I always find carving relaxing. 
I have tinitus and it brings the ringing to a minimum.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Great !! (In a good way)
Another place for me to visit -- and learn.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> That's funny, I never found it relaxing. Once I got started on it I was driven. Sometimes I would come home from work and after getting something to eat would start carving. First thing you know it would be one or two o'clock in the morning and I never knew where the time went. Had to go to work to get some rest.
> 
> I got in trouble a few times too using a mallet as I was living in an appartment for a while and using the dining room table for a bench. Neighbors weren't too happy. The project turned into the headboard for my bed made from walnut.


Wow, Steve, that is beautiful, no way would I even begin to attempt something of that magnitude. 

I guess I got fun and relaxing mixed up, I too can't stop once I get started carving, it is just too much fun to shelf and do later, unless I just made a major goof. Carving can sure eat some serious time up for sure. When I carve I just want to whittle and see what happens, sometimes. At other times I have an idea of what I want the results to be and that is a little more intent for me. 

Caricature carving is one of my interests, although I have done very little. I seem to want to copy others outcome, which I really don't want to do, as it makes it a lot less fun for me. If it ain't fun, I ain't doin it. LOL


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Wow, Steve, that is beautiful, no way would I even begin to attempt something of that magnitude.
> 
> I guess I got fun and relaxing mixed up, I too can't stop once I get started carving, it is just too much fun to shelf and do later, unless I just made a major goof. Carving can sure eat some serious time up for sure. When I carve I just want to whittle and see what happens, sometimes. At other times I have an idea of what I want the results to be and that is a little more intent for me.
> 
> Caricature carving is one of my interests, although I have done very little. I seem to want to copy others outcome, which I really don't want to do, as it makes it a lot less fun for me. If it ain't fun, I ain't doin it. LOL


 I'll see if I can get a picture of the footboard this evening. It's carved too. Some the projects I have took years to make working part time. I have the bad habbit too of getting about 90% done on a project and get tired of it and quit for a long time. I think it took me 25 years to do the other 10% of that bed.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't feel bad, Steve, I commonly have 6-10 carvings in progress. That's not counting the ones which die and get recycled in the fireplace. I've done little other than carve for the past 15 or so winters. That bed is worth thousands. Guy down the street in a rustic furniture shop can power carve a door with a Dremel (6 weeks work) and they go for $5,000 each.

Spoons? After 70 spoons and a couple dozen kitchen forks, I lost interest. Most of what I really prefer to do is carving what I "see" in the wood. Maybe that sounds odd but it happens most of the time. I just don't seem able to crush any old drawing into any old stick.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the footboard picture I promised.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve, that is an heirloom that you family will enjoy for many many years, just beautiful.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Steve, that is an heirloom that you family will enjoy for many many years, just beautiful.


Thanks but with my kids, I won't be cold before everything will be sold.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Thanks but with my kids, I won't be cold before everything will be sold.


I really hate that for you buddy, that is a shame.


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

I need a bed, the old one broke a couple months ago. It was a hand-me-down from friends & their son had used it as a trampoline & cracked the (metal) side rails. I've been thinking about a headboard with the family crest, but maybe I'll just go simple & paint the crest.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Really nice job on that bed, especially the headboard. Like it. 

-Aaron


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

My carving has been just scratching the surface along with some scroll work, nothing at all like Steve's bed. Gorgeous work on the bed!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

difalkner said:


> My carving has been just scratching the surface along with some scroll work, nothing at all like Steve's bed. Gorgeous work on the bed!
> 
> View attachment 98229
> 
> ...


Don't sell yourself short. That looks real good. I like it. I would have never thought about putting a carving over a mirror.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Don't sell yourself short. That looks real good. I like it. I would have never thought about putting a carving over a mirror.


Thanks! But it's not over a mirror although that's a grand idea (that I might 'borrow' from you!). I guess it appears that way because of the depth of field. It's just standing on edge for the photo. 

Here's another view and one being completed -


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, great work, guys! I LOVE the bed, Steve. That's some fine work right there! :thumbsup:

I've done lots and lots of carving as well. But most of mine is smaller "trick carved" items. When I get a chance (read: when our house guest leaves late next week) I'll start posting some of my carvings in this new forum section, which I'm glad to see here. I always thought a carving section would be a nice addition to the forum.


----------

